# Nurburgring Nordschleife/GP R32+GT3's



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Just had to share some vids

I finally took my 23yr old, 500bhp, Datsun to the 'ring.

GP Track:
A friend in his 997 GT3 trying anything to stop me from getting past:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w12MOxd_Kbc

A new 991 911 GT3 :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=449P6JYsUEU

Nordschleife:
Trying to keep up with a GT3 RS 4.0.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqiS1HHxHhQ

On a bit of a come down now:bawling:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Alex


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Great stuff!

Bloody hell though, the ring looked way too busy - reckon you had the Porsche all day long.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Trev -yeah he didn't seem to be much quicker.. apparently the 911 gt3 is quicker on track


----------



## TommyGTRLSX (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Sam good to see your back in one peice ! Will have a watch of vids later


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Sam,

Glad to hear you had a good time and are back in one piece!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

You've defo got skills Sam, but what's more impressive is the respect you showed the Nordschleife on your first trip in the 32. Too many people who think there good on track go there and think there good there too, and end up not driving home. Fair play. 

Enjoyed the vids, cheers for sharing

Greg


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Tommy and Mark - thanks lads - me too!!!!! 

Greg - yeah the 'ring scares the crap out of me - the faster corners are lethal! The GP track is so safe in comparison, was such a bonus getting to do both


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanx alex


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

I like the way how calm You are while driving and how Your steering wheel moving is precise and not jerking around. Very nice!!

Tell me, are you using your iPhone as a kind of "Car DVR"?

Cheers,
RoB


----------



## gtr-henners1985 (Jun 5, 2014)

hauling buddy


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

dA_RoB said:


> I like the way how calm You are while driving and how Your steering wheel moving is precise and not jerking around. Very nice!!
> 
> Tell me, are you using your iPhone as a kind of "Car DVR"?
> 
> ...


Lol calm is definitely not how it felt!! Using the iphone for harrys lap timer app.. amazingly it seems really accurate


----------



## dA_RoB (Dec 21, 2012)

git-r said:


> Lol calm is definitely not how it felt!! Using the iphone for harrys lap timer app.. amazingly it seems really accurate


The slower You move the faster You go


----------



## jonnypolish (Sep 25, 2012)

Love the ring it's great fun! Last time I went it was with a 200sx with a welded diff which was eventful  Can't wait to run the 32 out there!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Good effort, Sam. Unfamiliarity shows a bit. ;-) Glad you had a safe trip. When you going back? 

Road tyres?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

dA_RoB said:


> The slower You move the faster You go


- she keeps on telling me that too... Or something like that!  

Johnnypolish - my 32 has an uprated back diff - not quite as good as welded but similar! You're going to love going there with yours... Must have been awesome in the sx though 

Ian - thanks mate! Wouldn't have left if I'd had my way! How many times have you been? Remember watching a vid you posted (I think) but can't find it now.. Am I getting confused? 
I've only done a few laps but would love to see my car being driven by seine that knows the track and check the B.t.g time. I seriously reckon with a proper driver it'd do well below 8:00! Car is on road tyres too (Kumho ku36). 
Do you know how fast you go through foxhole? The guy with the 997 gt3 did a 8:03 when we were there and said he was doing 160 through foxhole! My speed was only about 140! My old Datsun is faster than his porker too


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm just back from trip #23 and I'm off out again in September along with two days at Spa.

There's a few vids of me and/or Robbie on the Nordschleife knocking about. It's an epic place and, if it's any consolation, I still get nervous on my first couple of laps each visit.

I've no idea how fast I go anywhere on there if I'm honest. Too much going on to think about looking at the speedo, except for DH on a trackday where I've seen 171 on GPS. I always drive it with the boost turned off.
The Foxhole is absolutely not the place to be looking at your speedo! 8-O lol .....but some of the top 24hr VLN cars - which do sub-7 BTG - barely touch 160mph through there, so I doubt your mate got anywhere near that. ;-)


----------



## Satch (Jan 20, 2003)

Great footage.  I never seem to be over there with any other members.. After watching I felt the need to post one of our laps 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zaoxkhefe2Q

fun with an Aventador...


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

moleman said:


> I'm just back from trip #23 and I'm off out again in September along with two days at Spa.
> 
> There's a few vids of me and/or Robbie on the Nordschleife knocking about. It's an epic place and, if it's any consolation, I still get nervous on my first couple of laps each visit.
> 
> ...



-23 times - respect :bowdown1:

what dates are you going in sept? 

I'm in the same boat as you re trying to read the speedo, I've either got my eyes closed due to sheer terror or am concentration too much on trying not to get lost! my friend with the GT3 has been lots of times, done quite a few sub 8 min laps btg in various cars M3csl/cayman/gt3 996/997.

I'm curious to see what a Skyline GTR would do with modern tyres and brakes and a bit more power. I see from your sig you managed 8:10, any progress with this time? 

Would like to see those vids

I still have 5 laps left on my ticket and would like to go again, ideally at a time when the gp track is open as this gives me a chance to go for it in relative safety.. on the nordschleife I don't have the plums to attack the faster sections properly, cornering at over 100mph is something I hardly ever do. I have ultimate respect for those that do though


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Satch said:


> Great footage.  I never seem to be over there with any other members.. After watching I felt the need to post one of our laps
> 
> NURBURGRING 2014 EASTER HMAUTOWORKS - YouTube
> 
> fun with an Aventador...


Nice vid but I wish I could hear the engine sound not the music - any others without music? 

Good to see a few other 'skylines' doing the ring


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> what dates are you going in sept?


I will probably be there on the 6th & 7th.

Not done TF in the GT-R for a few years because of the insurance issue, but I might go just for the craic. 




git-r said:


> I'm curious to see what a Skyline GTR would do with modern tyres and brakes and a bit more power. I see from your sig you managed 8:10, any progress with this time?


A stage 1 car with tyres and brakes is easy sub 8 in the right hands. I'm getting there - mine is much more than tyres and brakes though - but I don't worry about times/speed while I am there. I just drive and look at the vids when I get home. 

GavGTR has been pounding around there for years with me and Robbie in his almost OE 32. He's doing 8'30s.

The 35 is in a different league. It's relatively easy for someone who knows where they're going to get into the 7s.




git-r said:


> .. on the nordschleife I don't have the plums to attack the faster sections properly, cornering at over 100mph is something I hardly ever do.


It's all about circuit knowledge. I've learned from lots of people over the years. Colin at CATDT helped. Schoysman gave me lots of tips. Regular Ringers are a gold mine too. 




git-r said:


> Would like to see those vids


This one is about 8'15. If I hadn't had a 110kg pax, we hadn't got stuck behind the M3s for a couple of km and he'd have passed me on DH, Robbie would have been damn close to an 8 I reckon. I have one slightly quicker lap from a DN day which I need to upload sometime.






Here's where it is at though, Sam. Robbie in his 1.3 16v Micra (83 whp) following me in my 1.4 106 (69 whp).


----------



## Andy (aardvark) (Mar 26, 2013)

moleman said:


> I will probably be there on the 6th & 7th.
> 
> Not done TF in the GT-R for a few years because of the insurance issue, but I might go just for the craic.
> 
> ...


Love the micra llap, like slow-mo. Spot on though, experience and good advice/instruction is the way to learn, and it's years work too. I still get a bit lost ! but it is an awesome place


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

:clap:Great reply Ian, thanks!

Sept 6+7 is just before some time I have for doing something with Goose. Typically, if I did go I'd just miss you 

The track days are too expensive for me but I understand the insurance issue - another reason why I'll never be quick round there!

Sub 8 is a very good time but I can't see why a 'Skyline' couldn't put in around a 7:30 - apparently the Blitz supra did a 7:20. I reckon mine wouldn't be too far off a standard 35 time given how it compares to their lap times on race tracks. Just not with me driving it lol!

I prefer the first vid

Looked like just as much fun in the second though

Yours is quite the flamer:flame:

I've been told mine is smilar and had some issues with the 'ring staff on the last day about it. Apparetnly no flames are allowed.. Have you ever heard of this?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I think a 7'30 is optimistic, Sam. The 'official' time for the 32 is 8'22, and I doubt a stage 1 with tyres, brakes and even suspension would make up 50+ seconds.

Schoysman's 7'59 33 was OE but had tuned Attessa and Hicas and was running 1 bar. The 34's time is 7'50 iirc, so it would be a bit more realistic with 33/34.

It's one of those endless "what if?" scenarios. We'll never know.

Mine is flaming a lot 'cos, with the boost off, my car was 350 at hubs and I'm ragging the tits off it. 

I've never had issues with the Marshalls over flames - or anything - and can't recall any similar stories.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Yeah I agree I don't think a stage 1 would do that time.. What if you had a 500 or 600 bhp car though?  :chuckle::chuckle:

...Well now you've heard... The marshall told me my day was finished because of it:bawling:. After talking to the staff I turned the boost down and was allowed out again but car felt so slow! I'll be checking before I go back about this..

Any more footage you want to share?


----------



## Satch (Jan 20, 2003)

git-r said:


> Nice vid but I wish I could hear the engine sound not the music - any others without music?
> 
> Good to see a few other 'skylines' doing the ring


Yeah, sorry...mic failure on the go-pro. Will go through my footage to dig some out..I should have something worth posting after 7 years of trips. Only good thing to come out of it is that the video cameras are getting smaller!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> What if you had a 500 or 600 bhp car though?


Yeah, sorry. I sort of missed that point. I expect that's more than possible in the right hands. After writing a car off at Ex-Muhle, I'm doing it the old fashioned, girly way. Keeping boost off and doing lots of laps. 




git-r said:


> The marshall told me my day was finished because of it:bawling:. After talking to the staff I turned the boost down and was allowed out again but car felt so slow! I'll be checking before I go back about this..


Well, ultimately, it's a public toll road during TF and rules of the road apply. So I guess if flames would be considered a nuisance by the Polizei, then the marshalls have every right to stop you. I've asked elsewhere if it's always been a problem.




git-r said:


> Any more footage you want to share?


Just follow my username on the other vids, mate.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Satch said:


> Yeah, sorry...mic failure on the go-pro. Will go through my footage to dig some out..I should have something worth posting after 7 years of trips. Only good thing to come out of it is that the video cameras are getting smaller!


Excellent How many years have you been taking your 32?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ian - ouch! care to elaborate? Hope you weren't hurt.

Will check your username - thanks

Yeah bummer about the flaming but will get it cleared up before going back, I wouldn't want to waste a trip out there..


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Nice one sam:flame:

Glad to see you and goose back safe and sound,with no issues.:bowdown1:

Haven't been around for a while due to finally moving couple of weeks ago.

Will have sort out a track meet sometime,although mine may have a compression issue,hopefully valve end,due to poor starting issues from cold:runaway:

Catch you soon Sam,Paul.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Paul, yeah was a result both cars had no probs

Sorry to hear about the compression issue, hope that's not going to be a biggie...

Definitely up for a track meet soon - will keep you posted

Cheers!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> Ian - ouch! care to elaborate?


Spring '06 I think. My 3rd or 4th visit. Maybe 30 laps under my belt. Me and Robbie went out at the end of a day of TF. Track was empty. Lost it as the car lost traction over the bump on the exit of Ex-Muhle. Was nowhere near quick enough trying to correct it. Did a 180, went into the grass bank on the right and rolled up it a bit. Car fubar'd.

Police, Ambulance, the works. Only injuries were to pride, a graze on my neck where harnesses dug in and my g/f's nephew had a small cut on his head.

The Police invetigation began and ended with one question - "How many horsepower?"

I didn't get charged for track closure - something they have stopped doing recently - as we were the last two cars through the barrier. Didn't hit any armco as it wasn't all the way around the circuit as it is now. Got charged for recovery and some landscaping. It was E800 iirc. It was E1.6 to the £ at the time.

The car was insured, so Abbey picked it up and re-shelled it after we did a deal with the nice insurance man.

I was back there that autumn once the new car was finshed.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

All this talk about lap times makes me wonder what Schoysman (or equivalent master of the Nordschleife) in a Mine's R34 could do with some VLN spec suspension....

surely It'd be under the 7:20 mark?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

moleman said:


> I will probably be there on the 6th & 7th.
> 
> Not done TF in the GT-R for a few years because of the insurance issue, but I might go just for the craic.
> 
> ...


Moleman,

Have seen a few of your track videos over the years and really impressed with how both you and Robbie run. What suspension mods have you done or is it more driver training and lots of experience?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice video's Sam, glad you had a good trip.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Ian - what a story!!! Really glad to see how it worked out in the end. thankfully no one seriously hurt and result with the car being insured
Respect for not letting that put you off. Must have been really scary 
Thanks for sharing the story:bowdown1:

bkvj - yeah I'd like to know that too. If the blitz supra could do it I'm sure a skyline could

Lee - thanks buddy


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

GTR Cook said:


> Have seen a few of your track videos over the years and really impressed with how both you and Robbie run. What suspension mods have you done or is it more driver training and lots of experience?


Kind words. Thank you. But we ain't all that, lol.

Not 100% on Robbie's car. HKS IIIs, some other bits.
Mine is Mono Flex, but with 12kg springs, big front bar, arms/links all changed, no hicas, 888s/R1Rs.

I've done a few days with CATDT and a bit with Schoysman, but mostly it's lapping and learning. Around 500 laps now.




git-r said:


> Respect for not letting that put you off. Must have been really scary


I was OK. Being insured definitely took the sting out of it.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Aww Ian that's horrible to see  did you have a cage fitted? How badly did the roof cave in? For sure my 32 would be about as lethal as you can get if it rolled.. I'm always thinking I should get a cage fitted.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> Aww Ian that's horrible to see


Yeah, I should have photoshopped Robbie out of it - he's like a cross between Craig Revel Horwood and a knackered catcher's mitt.

No cage. Got one fitted to the replacement though. Barn doors? lol


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lol!! 

Good on you for being such a good sport about it! 

Fingers crossed you'll never need your cage but a worthwhile mod


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> Fingers crossed you'll never need your cage but a worthwhile mod


Personally, I think once you start doing regular sub-9 mins, which is an 80mph average speed, you need a cage.


----------

